# Swag and Fatfat



## rodrigo

i'll let u figure out which is which lol


----------



## American_Pit13

Well Fatfat must be that lil one lol.


----------



## rodrigo

they are only 7 days apart bot tri am bullies..... although i am a bit perplexed with the silverish blue tone of Swag (ill be getting him in about 8 weeks)


----------



## Aireal

Congrats on the new addition and good luck!


----------



## Blueindian

Puppy pics are the best!!


----------



## rodrigo

Fatfat










Swag


----------



## redog

Ugh puppies..too cute! Love those face profiles. Are you getting both or just Swag?


----------



## rodrigo

My bff is keeping Fatfat and in 8 weeks she ll send me Swag .... I am hoping he will be nice and correct to be able to go to shows here in SoCal , excited about getting an Am Bully now alongside my APBT. His colors are amazing for a Tri ...just hope the rest of him matches well too


----------



## angelbaby

very cute and exciting.


----------



## ames

Good for you!! When are you getting him? What made you decide on a bully? Cant wait to see how they grow. But I'm confused about getting another pup unless you're willing to crate and rotate in the future. Thought you were against that with Athena so you rehomed her? Have you finally seen the light? Just would hate for that to happen to another dog if it doesn't work out for you again. so are you going into his knowing you MIGHT one day have to crate and rotate your pups to keep them all safe when you are not home to supervise? Or thinking if you got a puppy they would be bff's forever?


----------



## rodrigo

I decided on a bully because i would like to show him and in socal there are plenty of shows unlike for apbts . as far as how they will behave towards each other that is an unknown variable but unlike athena i will be able to teach him from day one and the likelihood of them getting along is greater since they will grow up together (Samson i am not worried about he s still a dork and a large puppy for life ), but like samson once i get a dog from puppy age its like a son ....there is no choice but to make it work. 

i wont leave them together alone thats a given (i never left samson and athena together alone) but i am hopeful that they will work out together ...... this is like having another kid..... only choice there is , is to make it work .....its hard to explain .... she was a rescue and for me at least i never formed an emotional attachment to her like i did samson or like i will have with swag.

ill be getting him in about 8 weeks , samson is gonna be so happy and it will give me an excuse to go out to shows on weekends meet people and just make it a new hobby.

might sound effed up but i would never adopt a dog again , too many unknowns.

i cant wait to see what lil swag will looks like, he has a very unique coat and markings for a tri .


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Congrats on the new addition and I hope for the best for you and your pack. Please be sure to keep us updated with lots of puppy pix!


----------



## rodrigo

oh i will , i get like 10 pictures a day from my friend ... i cant wait

and u twisted my arm so here are two more of swag lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Love the flashy white markings on him! He's gonna be a looker for sure!


----------



## rodrigo

thanks, ya the flashiness of his white is one of the main things that sold me on him....for a tri he is very unique.....wish i could go to sleep for 7 weeks now and wake up and get him lol


----------



## rodrigo

his tri markings are really starting to develop


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I love tri dogs with lots of white and that is what this pup has! Soooooo cute!  I look forward to seeing this pup grow up!


----------



## rodrigo

ya me too...he is real flashy , hopefully he will have good conformation to go with flashy look. thanks


----------



## ::::COACH::::

You have any pictures of his parents?  well, hope he works out great for ya!


----------



## rodrigo

mother










father


----------



## rodrigo

eyes opened up today


----------



## MerlinEdmond

wow you are lucky to have such a nice looking tri dog! His parents look great too! They aren't overdone dogs! Can't wait to see the pups when they are grown!


----------



## rodrigo

ya i always wanted a classic bully and i think the blend between his mom and dad will come out nice.... and u cant beat his markings.

im so in love with him


----------



## rodrigo

fatfat in the middle










swag



















swag s tri markings really coming out now


----------



## rodrigo

ok a few more lol ..... so anxious to get him home i cant stop posting pics




























and Fatfat


----------



## American_Pit13

Nice parents. Socal has a ton to offer for Bullies. I considered getting a Bully as well due to how much there is around that I could actually do with one unlike the very limited APBT stuff.


----------



## angelbaby

American_Pit13 said:


> Nice parents. Socal has a ton to offer for Bullies. I considered getting a Bully as well due to how much there is around that I could actually do with one unlike the very limited APBT stuff.


wish was that way here lol I been considering AKC dogs as there is so much here for them vs the bullys... Wish was like it is down there.

Rodrigo, is fat fat the one that was the only pup in the one litter or is he a litter mate to swag?? Im in love with fat fat. All are gorgeous though, love the markings . Can't wait to see how they all mature.


----------



## rodrigo

Angel , ya ....Fatfat was a singleton (female) ...that particular breeding was an AI and well thats just how it went lol

here are Fatfat s parents

mother










father










she is 1 week older than swag , we think shes gonna be rather beastly...shes very heavy even at same age compared to swag , shes almost 4 lbs on the 3rd week

Jen is keeping Fatfat and Im keeping Swag.... the rest will go to good homes.


----------



## angelbaby

ya I love her, wolverine is nice from th pictures I have seen of him. Only pups tend to be bigger though , more milk and no competition lol. She put a couple of the others on the other mom? might help out the other momma with the larger litter lol. They all look pretty chunky though so must be doing fine lol. Bet you are counting down these 8 weeks lol, I know when we waited for our dog from cali it seemed like FOREVER , we waited longer then 8 weeks too. breeder wanted to be on the safe side and keep him longer before he put him on a plane lol.


----------



## rodrigo

Fatfat and the twins (Swag has a female counterpart with similar markings) are feeding off the single pup mom and the rest with the other. Ya i cant wait, today is 2 weeks so 6 more weeks to go , plus he s gonna get his haircut out there before she sends him . Im totally excited


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh I loooooooove the picture of her holding up his chin... Precious! I love him and Fatfat!!


----------



## ames

Jeesh I can't wait for six weeks I go by I can't imagine how you can stand it lol so they are not litter mates? They are so cute love the new pictures. Just want to make sure I'm following. Swag has a sister but not the ones you have been posting?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## rodrigo

Fatfat is from a single pup litter , swag is one of 8 pups from another litter . They are cousins, both of their moms are sisters and owned by my best friend Jen. Fatfat is 7 days older and Jen is keeping her and Swag she will send to me in about 6 weeks ..... More pics coming up lol


----------



## rodrigo

swag





































fatfat


----------



## rodrigo

Fatfat walking and Swag attempting to do the same


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Stop with the pictures! Lol! They are so cute!!!!! Major puppy fever


----------



## rodrigo

imagine how i feel that i gotta wait 5.5 more weeks til i get my lil baby


----------



## rodrigo

Fatfat looking very bully










Fatfat and the twins










Swag aka sausage boy










Swag and his twin










<3 Swag <3


----------



## EckoMac

Oh my, Rodrigo, you are one lucky guy. That pup is wicked cute! The toungue out is my fav pic so far.


----------



## rodrigo

I know I feel so lucky to get a pup that looks so good , excited about my first bully ..... And this one will have cropped ears !!!


----------



## Princesspaola21

Omg they are beautiful!! I wanted a tri really bad but I had no luck finding a breeder anywhere near me and I want to meet the pup, parents, owners, and see the facility before I pick one out so shipping isn't an option for me. My husband bought me a ukc blue and white bully. He's a beaut and I love him but tris are amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

They really are , out of the 9 pups 2 came out really blue gray with lots of flashy white around collar ( the twins) another came out more proportionate in colors , and some are dark blue with almost copper tan points , others look different but all tris and all very unique from the rest . I love tris


----------



## rodrigo




----------



## Brucie

Swag is going to end up looking very good. I love his parents. If I ever end up getting another bully for Bruce to play with, it's def gonna be a tri.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh he is growing up! Soon!! Love them all! Send me out his twin


----------



## rodrigo

not mine to giveaway lol ..... hes 4 weeks old and 4 more to go!


----------



## rodrigo




----------



## rodrigo

I do intend to show him , so here are some practice stacks lol (he has lil muscles on his shoulders already so cute  )



















feel free to tell me what u guys think, even if he ends up looking like a frog im gonna show him lololol


----------



## Princesspaola21

rodrigo said:


> I do intend to show him , so here are some practice stacks lol (he has lil muscles on his shoulders already so cute  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to tell me what u guys think, even if he ends up looking like a frog im gonna show him lololol


Omg I love him!!!


----------



## rodrigo

thank you


----------



## rodrigo




----------



## Rudy4747

Looking good how old? Got a good lil stack down.


----------



## rodrigo

he ll be 6 weeks on thursday, after Jen gets him cropped I will receive him in about 2 more weeks


----------



## Princesspaola21

Awww he gets cuter every day!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

thank you


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Ooooooooh! He's getting so cute!!


----------



## rodrigo

ya he is , 2 more weeks and i get to hold him


----------



## kingree18

Does your friend plan on breeding again because ive been looking for a tricolored bully for a really long time?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaChi

That little guy just knows he awesome, holding that stance like a boss.


----------



## rodrigo

kingree18 said:


> Does your friend plan on breeding again because ive been looking for a tricolored bully for a really long time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I sent you a pm


----------



## rodrigo

Thanks for the compliments, he s a little maniac...full of energy


----------



## rodrigo

UPDATE..... tomorrow he gets his haircut, (laser) ....I am aiming for short crop with slight bell (crossing fingers hoping he doesnt come out WACK. 

and made arrangements for Friday Jen shipping him out of Newark 9am and he arrives at LAX 330pm same day (cost $321 for the trip)

hopefully ill have pics tomorrow of him cropped


----------



## ChaChi

rodrigo said:


> UPDATE..... tomorrow he gets his haircut, (laser) ....I am aiming for short crop with slight bell (crossing fingers hoping he doesnt come out WACK.
> 
> and made arrangements for Friday Jen shipping him out of Newark 9am and he arrives at LAX 330pm same day (cost $321 for the trip)
> 
> hopefully ill have pics tomorrow of him cropped


I hope he has a safe trip can't wait to see pictures yo!


----------



## Princesspaola21

Pics ASAP!!!! I'm in love with this pup!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

ears cropped, ready to ship tomorrow




























i'll take some close ups when I get him tomorrow


----------



## Princesspaola21

Awww I just love him!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PitBullm0m

Princesspaola21 said:


> Awww I just love him!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


What she just said. Lol. They'd get tired of my kisses 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

Thank you so much guys


----------



## rodrigo

shipped


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh my goodness. Look at that face. He's like, "see you soon dad!"


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

if my time telling is accurate then he should be with u already!!! He's a looker for sure, and we want more pics of him and his new haircut!


----------



## Adjecyca

Very nice looking bullies


----------



## American_Pit13

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh my goodness. Look at that face. He's like, "see you soon dad!"


:goodpost:

Bet your thrilled to get him!


----------



## rodrigo

Omg , trying to keep my 18 month old apbt from killing him with kisses, potty training etc my hands are so full ...... It's stressful work for sure , ill post pics soon . He's more gorgeous than I ever imagined .... Pics don't do him justice


----------



## rodrigo

my 3 boys



















at the vet getting antibiotics for the ears



















seepy baby










big brother watching



















fav toy










seeping again


----------



## ::::COACH::::

He has the biggest cutest paws ever!!!


----------



## Princesspaola21

I love him OMG he is so adorable!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## apbtmom76

Wow ROdrigo, I have been keeping up on FB but he sure is a cutie, congrats on your new addition, he is gonna be a stunner for sure, glad him and Samson are getting along as well


----------



## rodrigo

sleeping on the job


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

d'aww hes so lil and sweet! enjoy it! he wont be that small for long!


----------



## rodrigo




----------



## Princesspaola21

rodrigo said:


> sleeping on the job


AWWWWWW!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo




----------



## Princesspaola21

rodrigo said:


>


I just noticed the spot on his white. My old pit mix Reyna was a fawn n white and had a spot just like that on top of her head.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

ya i love that spot. his appetite is back to normal (piggy).... getting along great with Samson...today I am leaving him for 5 hours in the crate between me leaving for work and my son getting back from school.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Adorable!! Hope today goes ok with him being in the crate


----------



## rodrigo

I did a test run yesterday for 3 hours and he was fine.....today I expect him to pee in it (hopefully not poop) ....either way he needs to get used to being in a crate from 10am to 3pm daily , i forgot how much work puppies are lol


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol yep! They are worth it though


----------



## rodrigo

they sure are, today my son got home from school at 3pm...no poop nor pee..... took him outside and peed right away....looks like hes getting it


----------



## Princesspaola21

Yay!!! He's going to be a great dog!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenJen

He is beautiful!!! Very jealous! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

that crate pic is great!!! and im glad he's understanding the potty training. took me 3 weeks to get my foster dog to stop goin in the house! the rescue group should buy me a bottle of carpet shampoo lol


----------



## Carriana

I love his spot!


----------



## rodrigo




----------



## Cain's Mom

He is so adorable!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo




----------



## ames

Such a sweet face, glad its going well for you!!


----------



## rodrigo




----------



## ::::COACH::::

Hello handsome  getting big!!!


----------



## rodrigo

i got my hands full with him...... he is nothing like Samson..... gets into everything, feisty etc.

He is officially my sons dog lol


----------



## MMSmith

He is a beautiful, beautiful puppy, but it looks like you need to post his ears.


----------



## Buddy's Master

Absolutely beautiful.
Just love him.


----------



## kingree18

How big is he now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

heres a few recent ones


----------



## downlikedisco

OMG I'M IN LOVE!! How old now??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

hes 5.5 months old


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Aww he's growin up soo fast!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

He looks so handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rodrigo

thanks guys. ya hes so much bigger .... 16 inches tall, 5.5 months ....40lbs

the only bad is that he will still shred anything he can get his hands on. 

but him and samson get along perfectly.....samson always wants to be around him lol


----------



## Christy27

Fatfat is cute! Great shots.


----------



## Brucie

Any updates?


----------



## Princesspaola21

Brucie said:


> Any updates?


He doesn't come on here lately not sure why. We're friends on fb though and he is growing up to be quite the dog! Very beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

